# advice for a networking major



## darklordryu (Jul 18, 2006)

So I'm a "computer networking and information systems" major in Boston. Either next semester or the semester after that, I'm going on Co-op...the problem is, I have little to no idea what kind of job I can get as a networking major (google is great and all, but the job titles, and descriptions of them just seem like egyptian to me)

I was hoping someone would be able to give me maybe a job title and their own description of what they do at the job on a day to day basis

I'm particularly interested in malware (fixing it) and I think the idea of malware reverse engineers sounds so cool, but unfortunately, I have the programming skills of a small tree

Also, as a college student, I'm paying about 35k a year for this four year program, so I'm hoping to find something that pays decently well so I wont forever be in debt

thanks!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello....if you decided to be in IT field, there are different positions and titles available. The most popular titles are either Network Administrator or System Administrator (hardware and networking). There's Windows Server Admin, if you will be dealing with just windows servers. Another job title can be IT Support Analyst (support for hardware and networking). I would look in dice.com for any IT jobs.

I would prefer a title of either Network Administrator or System Administrator for you.

Goodluck to your career! Do a lot of reading, it helps a lot to stay current in technology and forums like TSF helps a lot for you to learn how to troubleshoot.


----------

